# My first time



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Please give me constructive criticism, I am "new" to drawing, well new to showing people what I draw.
(I took the pic with a crappy webcam)


----------



## Youkai (Oct 3, 2011)

looks nice ^^

sorta obscure like it could fit into Soul Eater XD but yeah nice


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> looks nice ^^
> 
> sorta obscure like it could fit into Soul Eater XD but yeah nice



Thank you, and now that I look at it thinking of Soul Eater... it does... weird.
Didnt mean that


----------



## wasim (Oct 3, 2011)

nice

you need to make your hand more steady
just practice drawing straight lines and circles on a paper .... you'll find it boring but its worth it !


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

wasim said:
			
		

> nice
> 
> you need to make your hand more steady
> just practice drawing straight lines and circles on a paper .... you'll find it boring but its worth it !



I will, but to add he isnt supposed to have a perfect shape anywhere.
Thanks for the advice


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 3, 2011)

Well that's just cute.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Well that's just cute.


Well thats just nice of you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thanks


----------



## alex_0706 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks a little like scream (only in chibi version)


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

alex_0706 said:
			
		

> looks a little like scream (only in chibi version)


Yeah it does doesnt it.... but not intended. well I dunno what I intended when drawing this... kinda what was in my heart


----------



## mameks (Oct 3, 2011)

Have you ever seen Tim Burton's drawings?
It looks similar to those, you should check them out c:


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

shlong said:
			
		

> Have you ever seen Tim Burton's drawings?
> It looks similar to those, you should check them out c:



I guess they are, but mine has a personal meaning behind it.
I like tim's drawings


----------



## Youkai (Oct 3, 2011)

hell yeah nightmare before christmas or corpse bride ^^


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Youkai said:
			
		

> hell yeah nightmare before christmas or corpse bride ^^



Oh the irony Im listening to "Its halloween"


----------



## mameks (Oct 3, 2011)

Haha, I know the words to that ^^
Andalltheotherwordstotheothersongs :3

But aaaanyways, I like your drawing


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Oct 11, 2011)

Thats interesting, was that aimed at someone.. or did you just do it?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 11, 2011)

Am I the only one who thought the title of the thread was misleading?


----------



## Wiip™ (Oct 11, 2011)

Very cool! 
I'm trying to draw bowser, but he is hard to draw


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 11, 2011)

Thank you


----------

